# Coming next week - is it worth it?



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello everyone. My wife and I are due to come over next week to start looking at flats in preparation for our move to Dubai in January. 

However the first broker I spoke to said it will be difficult next week because it's EID and Dubai is "closed" and it will be near impossible to get any places to view. 

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


Thanks,

Kevin.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol.. believe it or not.. Dubai will pretty much be 'closed'.. offices etc anyway..

Similar to trying to go to western countries to look at property around xmas and New Year.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Southak said:


> Hello everyone. My wife and I are due to come over next week to start looking at flats in preparation for our move to Dubai in January.
> 
> However the first broker I spoke to said it will be difficult next week because it's EID and Dubai is "closed" and it will be near impossible to get any places to view.
> 
> ...


He is right, the people of Dubai anxiously wait for the few days off that they get during Eid. Everyone will be in the holiday spirit and offices will be closed for 3 days next week. That means, most people either fly back home this weekend and are back next weekend or they take a couple of days off and visit other places outside the city.
You may as well come here next week and enjoy the holiday but do not expect to get much done.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Even if you found an apartment, you can't hold it til January anyway and there is no need, there will still be plenty available when you move over. Leave your househunting for when you arrive.
The agent is right - it's a big, well deserved, holiday.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

FFS 

Thanks for reply!


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

It's not so much a holiday, we're specifically coming over to look at places so if he's right (and he seems to be as per your replies) I think it is worth us pushing back and coming over in december. 

Thanks all!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Be careful there are alot of holidays in December as well - read sticky at top for dates.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry here it is;

Eid al Adhr - 17th November, anticipated (usually a 3 day holiday)

National Day - 2nd December

Islamic New Year (Al Hijra) - 7th December

Ashoura - 16th Decembe


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Where are you looking? If its in my area I could maybe sort something out for you? PM me if you need any help.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks again. So if I'm right if availability is so good then we could come over in January, get in a furnished place or a hotel for a month and then move in at the end of that month as/when we find somewhere?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Southak said:


> Thanks again. So if I'm right if availability is so good then we could come over in January, get in a furnished place or a hotel for a month and then move in at the end of that month as/when we find somewhere?


That is what I'd do. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Southak said:


> Thanks again. So if I'm right if availability is so good then we could come over in January, get in a furnished place or a hotel for a month and then move in at the end of that month as/when we find somewhere?


We have a few new associates joining us over the next couple of months and this is exactly what we are doing with all of them.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Southak said:


> Thanks again. So if I'm right if availability is so good then we could come over in January, get in a furnished place or a hotel for a month and then move in at the end of that month as/when we find somewhere?


This is a good idea, but also consider that not all that many people celebrate Christmas here, and so there will be a lot of agents still working. Also as it tends to be a quiet time for new tenants December can actually be a great time to pick up a bargain!


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks all I think that's what we'll do. Looks like next week has become more of a cultural visit rather than a flat hunt lol. So where's the next ex-pat night next week then ;-)


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Get on a friday brunch! All the culture you'll need ;-)


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Get on a friday brunch! All the culture you'll need ;-)


I'm in


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Get on a friday brunch! All the culture you'll need ;-)


That'll be _'culture'_ then ? 

Southak - there will still be lots of places open and things to do. Roads should be a bit quieter so it'll be easy to get about and see things.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Southak - there will still be lots of places open and things to do. Roads should be a bit quieter so it'll be easy to get about and see things.


Thanks all *hoping this is my fifth post *

EDIT: Great success!


----------

